# Beat the high costs of living here:



## BasecampUSA

Pinching Your Pennies Forums - Powered by vBulletin

Don't know if anyone has ever linked it here, but it sure is handy nowadays!

- Basey


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Thanks for shraing


----------



## JayJay

Hi...last week I got a huge coupon book from Dollar General...so like for one week, spend $10, get 2 liter for 1 cent, or one week, a loaf bread for 1 cent...and it goes on to other savings for months. Then for weeks, buy one item, get the next for 25 cents, etc---looked to be a great deal.
I just threw away the book..when I go in, I can always find prepper stuff to buy for $10 but before I do, I'll just ask what the deal is that week.:2thumb:


----------

